# Vintage Spinning Rods - What to look for



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

As the title says I was wondering what to keep an eye out for when looking at vintage king/cobia style saltwater rods? My wife and I like to explore the back country antique shops and there is usually more for her to look at than me. I have seen some of the older blanks turned into modern rods on the pier and I would love to find my own to have upgraded. What should I be looking for in a vintage 8-9ft rod?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

As for brands you cant go wrong with Roddy! But, as long as its a one piece fiberglass blank 7-9ft (8-9ft for the pier guys) you could score.

If its a Roddy and in fine shape, dont be afraid to plop down over $100 for it. Youll have no problem doubling that.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Hurricane, Harnell, Fenwick and St. Croix are some of the brands I look for. Take a little paint of if you can to see what's under it. Conolon or Missile Light rods look great finished natural.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Pompano Joe said:


> Hurricane, Harnell, Fenwick and St. Croix are some of the brands I look for. Take a little paint of if you can to see what's under it. Conolon or Missile Light rods look great finished natural.


What's the best way to remove the paint on the rod, a thinner or what?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Just ask the seller and scrap some off with a sharp knife drawing the knife away from the blade.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I always look for old worn out cork and green guides that have been sitting for awhile. found a couple old kngfishers and a sweet st Croix that I rewrapped but kept as factory as I could, my favorite king rod. And 2 piece aint gonna hurt nothing you can wrap over it or just use a lil tape to avoid throwing half your rod off. lol


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

No, I meant for doing a whole rod. You don't want to scrape a whole rode do you. I tried that and ended up nicking the rod accidentally.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry Randall! Definitely don't want to scrape the entire rod. I put mine on a rod wrapper and sand them.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks guys, good info.


----------

